# komisches X-Server Problem

## newXPSuser

Hallo,

heute habe ich nen Rappel bekommen und mein altes Gentoosys (32bit) runtergeschmissen und ein 64bit Gentoo aufgesetzt.

Die Installation ging vollkommen problemlos vonstatten, erst beim X Server kamen Probleme (die ich nicht verstehe...)

Nach dem erfolgreichen xorg emerge startete ich den Server und habe die geöffneten xterm fenster geschlossen.

Beim linken (großen) Fenster stürzt der Server jedesmal ab, bei den anderen Fenstern nicht.

Hier die Fehlermeldung:

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:      Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                      Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

waiting for X server to shut down XIO: fatal IO error 0 (Success) on X server ":0.0" after 637 requests (635 known processed) with 0 remaining

xterm: fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) or KillClient on X server ":0.0"

Das habe ich erstmal als unwichtig abgetan und den awesome WM installiert.

Awesome startet auch problemlos, aber man kann kein xterm oder anderes Fenster öffnen, sonst stürzt der X Server mit der gleichen "Meldung" ab.

Hier noch ein paar andere Infos:

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5-okox x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-okox-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13
> ...

 

xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>     Identifier     "Layout0"
> ...

 

Habt ihr ne Idee woran das liegen kann und vorallem wie ich das beheben kann?

Gruß,

newXPSuser

----------

## Jean-Paul

Da du in deiner xorg.conf die Files-Section gelöscht hast, dafür aber kein hal installiert hast, wird X die Module nicht finden.

Jean-Paul

----------

## newXPSuser

danke für deinen Tipp!

ich habe mal den HAL emerged und gestartet...

leider hat es immernoch keinen Erfolg gezeigt, das Problem, dass der Server abstürzt und die Fehlermeldung bleiben gleich...

Hat sonst noch wer eine Idee?

----------

## Randy Andy

hal alleine zu emergen reicht natürlich nicht! (es sei denn du hast es nur nicht erwähnt, aber schon gemacht!)

Du musst natürlich mindestens auch deinen xorg-server mit dem hal flag neu bauen.

Am besten allles für durchgängige hal Unterstützung mit dem hal Flag neu bauen, z.B. mit: 

emerge -DuvaN world

Dann nochmal testen. Wenn das nicht hilft, benenne doch mal deine xorg.conf um, und lass dir mit:

X -configure eine neuer erstellen, und teste mal damit, da mir das Layout deiner xorg.conf seltsam vorkommt.

Viel Erfolg,

Andy.

----------

